# 60hp outboards



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

everyone seems to prefer the Suzuki. Is there any particular reason? 

The other main one I'm interested is the mercury, because the Yamaha seems to be much more expensive than the rest. but what are the main pros and cons of them?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

The Zuki is the lightest 60 on the market, and I believe has the largest displacement.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> The Zuki is the lightest 60 on the market, and I believe has the largest displacement.


The mercury is listed at 247 lbs with 60.8 cu and the zuke at 251 lbs with 57.4 cu. Unless that's last years info


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I loved my ETEC 60.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

The DF60A is 229 lbs. According to the Mercury website, the Merc weighs 260 lbs. You are right about the displacement, though.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope the Zuke is 229 and the Merc is 247. I was also considering the Merc 60 for a little more top end but for me the final decision came to not having to buy an additional expensive cord to run my NMEA 2000 gauges on my gps. Plus I feel like the Zuke is a little more reliable and has more places that service around here.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Mercury is at 260 lbs (lightest model) with 60.8 cu and the zuke is at 229 lbs with 57.4 cu.

I own a Zuke 60. I love it, would not trade it for another 60hp outboard.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

good to know. I was using a third party site to compare them side by side, so it was probably wrong. I'm also looking for a little more top end, and would consider the yamaha f70 if it wasn't such a huge jump in price. About $3000 more installed compared to the zuke


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I am considering the 60hp Etec or the 60hp Suzuki. A lot of variation in opinions on both. My biggest concern is reliability and hole shot. Sounds like Etec wins hole shot argument but a lot of bad opinions on reliability. Thoughts?


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

zlenart said:


> good to know. I was using a third party site to compare them side by side, so it was probably wrong. I'm also looking for a little more top end, and would consider the yamaha f70 if it wasn't such a huge jump in price. About $3000 more installed compared to the zuke


No personal experience but it's my understanding the Yami F70 is on the weak side. Nice motor but I'm not sure how much difference you will notice given the extra 30lbs against the Zuke. I would suggest you reach out to a F70 owner that is not brand loyal. 

For me, I would go Zuke


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I ran the zuke 60 for 2 years on my old 17.8. The waterman I just picked up came with a Yami 60. If I was building I would have gladly put another zuke 60 on.

I don't have much time on the Yami yet but so far very impressed with it, plus it came with an extended warranty. Performance seems fairly similar. It's slightly heavier.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the Yamaha binnacle and digital gauge better. Always wished the zuke had nicer controls.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

I had the F60 and F70 on my last skiff. Holeshot on both was disappointing. The F70 had better midrange power and top end than the f60...but I lost all the added speed because I had to run an 11 pitch prop to get the holeshot I wanted.

I wet tested 2 skiffs with an Etec 60 before buying my current skiff. I was not that impressed with the engine on either boat. Holeshot was average and top end was disappointing. Both were guide boats with many hours and may not have had a fresh prop...so it's hard to give meaningful feedback from those experiences. Definitely did not enjoy the loud engine noise from the Etec on plane. Had to yell at the guide to communicate while running. 

I have the Suzuki df60a on my BT Mosquito. Very happy so far. Good holeshot, top end and quiet. NMEA 2000 on this unit is awesome and didn't cost much to set it up. Only 15 hrs on the motor so far. I feel like I made the right decision on the motor but need more time on the water to see how she holds up.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Damn it definitely sounds like the zuke 60 is the way to go then


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Suzuki 60 is a very nice motor, affordable and light weight.

Be careful when listening to people and asking for opinions on motors. It is all dependent on what skiff it is on and what prop they have. There are many people that don't know their @ss from a hole in the ground when it comes to propping a skiff.

As to the yamaha F70 not having any low end power, that is incorrect. I went from a 2 stroke 70 to the F70 and have zero issues with low end power, the motor is also propped correctly. 

I went with the F70 on my skiff because I did not want to change over all my controls from yamaha to suzuki.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

yeah this will be for a new skiff and I've been told it is expensive to have to buy the steering, binnacle, gauges and connections for the Yamaha vs another MFG


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I own the Zuke 60a and wouldn't hesitate to do it again. The F70 has just as much hole shot when propped right. I wanted the F70 but couldn't stomach the extra 3k.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ben said:


> I am considering the 60hp Etec or the 60hp Suzuki. A lot of variation in opinions on both. My biggest concern is reliability and hole shot. Sounds like Etec wins hole shot argument but a lot of bad opinions on reliability. Thoughts?


I have owned every brand but Suzuki. My favorite by far has been the ETEC's. As far as reliability goes, they have been the most reliable. My brother's Yamaha F70 hasn't been the best. Vapor lock issues on hot summer days, drives me crazy. I ran an ETEC 60 for two and a half years of intensive use, and it was flawless. Also ran an ETEC 30 on my recent skiff and it never gave me a single problem. I can't say the same for the Yammy's, Tohatsu's, Mercs I have owned throughout the years. 

I am not knocking the other brands, I just simply haven't had good luck with anything other than ETEC's. So I choose to run ETEC's. I'm sure others will agree, as well as there will be guys that disagree.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I would not choose an outboard based on price, but reliability and design make a difference. Just look at the outboards most commercial guys use all over the world.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Charleston is a very Yamaha heavy town but if you look around here a lot of the newer shops are Suzuki service centers. My Yamaha was a good motor but it had quite a few issues, plus coming from motocross it killed me to own a Yamaha product. 

Not sure about your area but around here sea tow and tow boat us all use Zukes.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Question on the 60 hp zuke..

The standard foot or the larger foot? Better power and more water intake on the bigger foot?

Thinking about maybe jumping from my etec to new zuke.....


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Do not go with the Bigfoot Suzuki. Nothing but problems. I know two people who sheared lower unit bolts in short time. The standard is flawless.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

seriously go with the regular 60 and you'll be happy. Lots of torque, descent top end, I'm very happy 22 hours in.


----------



## Spot Remover (Feb 20, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> The Zuki is the lightest 60 on the market, and I believe has the largest displacement.


I know it's not the most popular option, but the Honda 60 might be worth your consideration. 239 lbs. and 998 cc's of displacement. Depends on dealer presence in your area, though.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Does Honda make that motor, or does Tohatsu? They are the same motor, just don't know who actually makes it.


----------



## Spot Remover (Feb 20, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Does Honda make that motor, or does Tohatsu? They are the same motor, just don't know who actually makes it.


Any reply I type is declared spam. So, can't answer....


----------



## Spot Remover (Feb 20, 2017)

Maybe now this will work-

I'm fairly certain it's made by Honda


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

For the guys running Zuke 60's on their mosquitos what are your four blade prop specs? Brand as well??

If I make the jump to repower I'm sure my older BT will perform about the same.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> For the guys running Zuke 60's on their mosquitos what are your four blade prop specs? Brand as well??
> 
> If I make the jump to repower I'm sure my older BT will perform about the same.



Mine is a Powertech SRD4 (13 pitch, 11.25 diameter, 4 blade stainless). I had Louis Baumann hammer some cup into the prop to help with cavitation in turns and when running jacked up. RPM at WOT is close to perfect now. Was hitting the Rev limiter prior to adding some cup.

My Mosquito is a Center console. I am more concerned with holeshot than speed. She jumps up pretty quick and runs 33-36 mph depending on load. Very happy with the whole set-up so far. Only 15 hrs in...might need some minor tweaks after more time on the water.

View attachment 6646


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Blackdog317 said:


> Mine is a Powertech SRD4 (13 pitch, 11.25 diameter, 4 blade stainless). I had Louis Baumann hammer some cup into the prop to help with cavitation in turns and when running jacked up. RPM at WOT is close to perfect now. Was hitting the Rev limiter prior to adding some cup.
> 
> My Mosquito is a Center console. I am more concerned with holeshot than speed. She jumps up pretty quick and runs 33-36 mph depending on load. Very happy with the whole set-up so far. Only 15 hrs in...might need some minor tweaks after more time on the water.
> 
> View attachment 6646


Thanks! That's about the speed I'm at now with my etec and 5 blade


----------

